# Gandoderma lucidum



## treevet (Aug 17, 2009)

Looked at this Pin oak a couple of hours ago. The HO wants to keep the tree if all possible. It is between their house and pool and has a full healthy canopy except where some 5 inch plus dia. limbs have been removed relative to the infection.

With them willing to accept the risk, the infection just apparent this year and a trunk sounding giving no impression of extensive decay, we will monitor the infection (likely much more localized than the fruiting bodies would suggest) and do some relatively inexpensive cultural treatments.

"The presence of fruiting bodies alone is usually not reason for removal."......"However, infected trees often eventually fail as the decay progresses." (Wood Decay Fungi, Christopher J. Luley, Ph.D.)






Any comments?


----------



## Ed Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Sounds reasonable, to me. Will you be excavating down to the infection and having a look see? pictures. What kinds of cultural adjustments will you be billing for?


----------



## treevet (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, Woodweasel, (like to hear your ideas too)...... I will excavate to check the integrity of the buttress root/s involved, but it is very early in this infection and worries and inspections will have to increase in quantity and quality as time passes. This oak is not very tall or wide and there is little or no chance of impending failure.

Thought I would vertical mulch with some pea gravel and humus and maybe inject water it if we have dry periods yet this year. It has been very unusually wet here thru this summer and this has likely aided the infection along with maybe a lawnmower bump. This is a high foot traffic area being between the pool and house and the house is not that old maybe saying the soil has been compromised in quality and compacted. Probably will monitor insect involvement and knock them off, if an issue too.

This white rot has altered wood but delignification by enzymes prob has not occurred much yet. Hopefully the tree can compart. some of the infection as it is quite healthy, and callus in spots. 

Studies by Alcubilla et al. (1971, 1987) showed reduced defense responses against infection....when excessive nitrogen fertilizer was applied. In urban situations especially, investigations by Balder (1994) revealed nitrogen enrichment in the subsoil ......can lead to higher rates of degradation by fungi or caused increased disposition for decay.....(Fungal Strategies of Wood Decay in Trees, Schwarze, Engels, Mattheck)

Not going to be fertilizing.

Didn't get the go ahead yet but will take a pict or two if I do. Expect to get it as I come to find the HO's bro. was an old high school drinking buddy of mine. Could work against me tho as memory of who I might have offended 40 years ago while living the life of a lush has proven to be inaccurate at times.

I gave them photo copies of the description/pictures of Ganoderma spp. next to pictures I have posted and this should get me an inside track on the less knowledgeable competition I would think.


----------



## S Mc (Aug 18, 2009)

Treevet, you mention large limbs were taken off relative to this infection. Could you get a picture with location in the tree? Are they spread around the canopy or "stacked" in a line on one side? Is this why you are thinking root degradation is limited at this point?

Pin oaks, _Quercus palustris_, are not great compartmentalizers. And I would definitely think if the house and pool were put in after its existance, construction damage is a given. Many people just don't realize how long that can take to show up. 

How far away is everything? Pool from tree, house from tree, any other structures around?

Looking forward to more pictures.

Sylvia


----------



## treevet (Aug 18, 2009)

S Mc said:


> > Treevet, you mention large limbs were taken off relative to this infection. Could you get a picture with location in the tree? Are they spread around the canopy or "stacked" in a line on one side? Is this why you are thinking root degradation is limited at this point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed Roland (Aug 18, 2009)

treevet said:


> Studies by Alcubilla et al. (1971, 1987) showed reduced defense responses against infection....when excessive nitrogen fertilizer was applied. In urban situations especially, investigations by Balder (1994) revealed nitrogen enrichment in the subsoil ......can lead to higher rates of degradation by fungi or caused increased disposition for decay.....(Fungal Strategies of Wood Decay in Trees, Schwarze, Engels, Mattheck)



Perhaps you could let your clients know about the conflicts between caring for the tree and maintaining such a green and weed free lawn. 

Increasing the mulch ring with a soil fracturing tool will help keep some of these chemicals from affecting the tree and serve the ancillary benefit of allowing a larger area of invigoration over trenching.



treevet said:


> I gave them photo copies of the description/pictures of Ganoderma spp. next to pictures I have posted and this should get me an inside track on the less knowledgeable competition I would think.



:agree2:


----------



## treevet (Aug 19, 2009)

woodweasel[QUOTE] said:


> Perhaps you could let your clients know about the conflicts between caring for the tree and maintaining such a green and weed free lawn.
> 
> Increasing the mulch ring with a soil fracturing tool will help keep some of these chemicals from affecting the tree and serve the ancillary benefit of allowing a larger area of invigoration over trenching.



Yes to both opinions but maybe inadvisable to tear out back lawn while tree may teeter in a marginal state. Def. on pretty and similar uninfected front yard tree (pin oak). I am gonna bid that if I get in there.

thanks for feedback WW


----------



## treeseer (Aug 20, 2009)

Dave, interesting job--hope you get it

Are you sure that:

the sighting of conks is an indication of extent of decay? not reliable

this is not construction damage? if you get the utilities marked (free) you may get a huge surprise.

stem wounds have anything to do with this? ganoderma often comes in via infected roots.

there should not be a strength loss assessment sooner than later?

Also,

did you bid the rcx separately? it's both a step in diagnosis--should be asap-- and a cultural treatment.

have you cored or otherwise inspected the bottom half of the tree (rootzone) yet?

How can branch death be attributable to butt rot, if there is no infection in the trunk connecting the two? Dunno; just asking.

re informing client and letting them see that you know this stuff, you are welcome to print out the 2 dendro articles on the ganoderma-infected pecan for them. 

They talk about the same kind of options that you are.

Good Luck!


----------



## treevet (Aug 23, 2009)

I will be back with more later Guy, as I was given the job.


----------

